# NYC and NJ (North Jersey)--Two-month-old rats, both sexes



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*​*Hi,

Location: North Jersey and New York City
Contact: 
Ginny: 
[email protected]

Ginny has male and female rats for adoption, interesting assortment, all from an accidental litter from a pet store momma rat:

All born June 4th

6 girls

Tyra....white body, black head with white "V" on top
Minnie....Almost hairless just fuzz
Daisy....almost hairless, just fuzz, dumbo
Babe....almost hairless, just fuzz, dumbo
Sissy...grey back, white belly....we may keep
Dotty.....white body, black head. Spots on back....we may keep

6 Boys

Marco Polo....grey back, white belly
Trouble.....white body, gray head
Harry potter....white body, gray head and streak on top of back
Siam.....white with faint Siamese marking on nose and base of tail
Blackie....Black back, white belly
Thai....white with darker Siamese marks on nose and tail base.

All rats are very healthy and friendly. No biters

Above is Ginny's description. She is in North Jersey and will deliver rats to New York City.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------

